# Myrtle Beach Fishing



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Where are some good places to fish at Myrtle? Family thinking about coming down in October for a couple of days. We usually stay at the Crown Reef Resort. Any good places to fish near by there?


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

There is the Apachie pier and 2nd ava. Pier. There is also cherrygrove beach pier in North Myrtle.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

*If you're staying at the Crown Reef....*

Just walk down to Sprindmaid pier.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

slow fishing w/ muddy waters after alex. 2 weeks ago springmaid was hot. i heard of 300 lbs. of keeper flounder being landed for 2 days staight.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

All of those flounder stretched from the inlet to Second ave pier, and 300 lbs would be a light estimate...more like nearly three hundred fish per pier for the first few days and then it dropped off slightly. It all lasted for one week and it's back to normal.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Are the waters still muddy there?


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

nope. THe water looks alot better. I know on sunday you could See all the reddrum and blkackdrum swimming through the pier the water was so clear.


----------

